# Puppy biting help please



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello all I've been lurking enjoying your posts and pics for a while, so I'll share one of our little Honey in the intro section as well.

We've had Honey just over a week, she's 9.5 weeks now, we collected her on the Friday she joined the family with our two mini schnauzers, but on the following Tues we found out our eldest one Millie had cancer, the vet thought we had a few months left, but we it was a few days and we lost her Sunday, yesterday exactly a week later our other schnauzer Lottie went in to the vets for routine stuff and we were told she has serious liver problems, it could be cancer, more tests needed.

As you can imagine I'm heart broken right now and it's really hard with a new puppy. She is very good, virtually clean and very sweet, but very into biting, which is my issue I could do with some help with.

Lottie is 11 and a very sweet natured nervous dog, we think she had a bad start in life as its taken a long time to get her confident, she's obviously grieving for the loss of her best buddy too, petrified of the puppy and she has back hip and leg problems. The puppy as soon as she sees her jumps on her rear end biting until she collapses, Lottie won't tell her off she gets away as fast as she can or we can get to her, I can't take my eyes off the puppy and I'm trying to keep them apart just letting honey up to Lottie when I'm holding her tight, but she will still try and play bite her. I'm not sure if she just wants to play or she's trying to dominate as she has three time done a wee in lotties basket quite purposefully as she'd just been outside.

It's so upsetting, Lottie doesn't deserve to have to put up with this and I feel so guilty I have turned her quiet little life upside down. Millie would have soon put her straight on what is acceptable behaviour, bit I know Lottie won't. Does anyone have any advice please on how to train honey to leave Lottie be or behave gently. 

She is very mouthy with us too, it hurts and she's broken my skin. I've tried replacing my hand with a toy and saying No makes no difference, we're doing time out now. I have a few weeks before we can go to puppy training and socialization, I know that will help and when she can go for a walk and burn off some energy.

It couldn't have been a worse time to introduce a puppy to be honest, but we had no idea this was right around the corner and we love them both and need to make this work.

Thank you for any thoughts x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Zippy,
I am so sorry for your loss, and for all that you are going through.
You are not alone, but it seems very common that our sweet cockapoos start out as crockapoos. 
Lady who is my sweet gentle girl, who picked up a baby mouse and did not injure it, was one of the worst biters I had ever seen, she drew blood on many occasions, and would attack when we came into the room.
for Lady no, did nothing, what worked for her was to wimper like she had really hurt us, even if her teeth had only graised us....this has not worked with my second dog at all..it makes her more excited, like she knows we are lying. 
I will tell you that she will grow out of it. but with her being only just about 10 weeks or so old...you have some time to go before it starts to get better. I would have her in a large sectioned off area so that she doesnt go after your other dog. give them both loads of attention. and perhaps when they are together pop the puppy on a leash so that you can easily correct the behaviour. 
Good luck, we have all been there.


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you Amanda 

I think I'm just over emotional at the moment, it's all been such a shock in a short space of time. Our two grown up Daughters live at home and I'm home most of the time so there's always someone here for cuddles. I think it's put them off having babies for life, it's so exhausting watching her though lol

Lotties been having acupuncture and today has managed to get herself on the sofa so she's out of pups reach  so pleased she's feeling better in herself to do that. I think the time out has meant Honey has had more sleep and so is less cranky too. I know when we brought Lottie home, Millie was quite brutal with her the first few days were awful, but they soon settled down and adored each other, I just need to handle it correctly and give it time I think.

Today I've found if I clap it stops her in her tracks when she's heading towards Lottie and I can then distract her with toys. Does that sound ok to use?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that is great that the acupuncture is helping!! FANTASTIC!
Clap away my dear! that sounds just perfect! whatever will work is just great! (obviously with the health of the pup in mind  ) 
it sure is tough having a cockapoo puppy. we have all been there with the puppy blues. and having just lost one of your babies I am sure you are emotionally exhausted and tired. I do promise if you put in the work with your cockapoo you will have a best friend for life who loves you more than you could even imagine!


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

What a sad time for you and your family, so sorry.
My 6 year old labradoodle, Boo, gets quite fed up with the energy and attention she gets from our 18 week cockapoo, Beemo. Sometimes she wants to play and sometimes she would really rather sleep! I find the crate and stairgate to be really helpful. Often when Beemo gets too bitey and excited it is just because she is tired. She doesn't seem to be able to make the choice to sleep herself but if I put her in her crate she sleeps immediately.
Even though Beemo is now allowed out and about I try and find the time to take Boo out on her own sometimes, even if it's 15 mins throwing a ball. I think it's important for her to have special time. 
Boo can also be very rough with Beemo when they are both off lead and tends to bowl her over - getting her own back!
We are only 10 weeks further on than you and it really is improving day by day. 
Kongs are also a great distraction!
Good luck Zippy.


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your problems; I can imagine it's very difficult trying to handle it all at once. I just wanted to reassure you that the biting should pass!! Dexter is 14 weeks old on Saturday and the biting was a real issues in those first few weeks. He has drawn blood on more than one occasion and was at times, very difficult to play with due to his incessant mouthing. Mostly, it was when he was tired or over excited. I found putting him to bed (even when he didn't think he was tired) helped a lot. 2 hours up and then about 2 asleep. We would stop playing with him briefly if he mouthed and turned our backs on him. Time outs were used when he got got hyper and biting trousers, ankles, clothes etc etc... But - it is getting less and less often!! He accidentally went through skin this week and was so remorseful it was painful to watch! I agree with Boo Cable that the baby gates are also a godsend - and I only have one dog! We have one on the kitchen and another at the stairs but it means we know he can't get into too much trouble and he can be given a time out! It is also the most knackering change in lifestyle I've ever had - but I am loving it! He is becoming such a great dog - even if he does need to learn a bit of self-restraint! Stick with it and all the best for Lottie too!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh what a difficult time for you Zippy and I'm so sorry to have read all that you've been through. Biting pups dont help but it does pass. I had Barney attacking my legs on walks for a few weeks which drove me to tears frequently. I eventually told myself it would pass and of course it did, with the help of a trainer who was wonderful. 

I was quite taken aback at how much hard work he was at the beginning and really hadn't thought that through; though in fairness, I think we can do all the research and look at cute photos of pups (or babies) and the reality of having a new puppy/human baby is quite different.

Be reasured it will all stop and you will have a lovely calm puppy..... well, lovely and less bitey might be more appropriate perhaps!

x


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice and well wishes  

That's good to hear you've all been through it and the advice works 

I have a baby gate on the kitchen so it's easier to separate them and do agree they're vital, I wish I'd got one years ago. Just to be able to wash the kitchen floor without little helpers is worth its cost alone  

I feel like I've had a much better day today, extra sleep has definitely helped. Lottie was asleep on the sofa tonight and honey laid nicely next to her for a while, as soon as she started nibbling we split them up, I think if we can build up on little things like that Lottie will get more confident around her and Honey will learn to be with her she has to play nicely.


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

Well it's been a month and things have settled down  

Honey is still a bit of a biter, but nothing like it was. Lottie still poorly, but we had encouraging news this week, so crossing fingers that continues. I think the main thing though is we've all adjusted to having a puppy and got into a routine and its easier when they can go out and burn some energy, she's also in a puppy group and training. Anyone having a hard time, it does get easier very quickly.

Honey is a sweetheart, even my Dad visits her everyday, she has a better social life than the rest of us  The lovely thing though is Lottie, who has never played with another dog, us, a toy or ball whatever we tried has really blossomed. She play fights with Honey every day, we watch them carefully so it's not too much for her, but for us to see that after all these years is amazing. I was so worried I'd done the wrong thing, but I'm so pleased she has her little buddy and they've definitely bonded, she very patient when Honey is up to her puppy antics. However long Lottie has left with us Honey has definitely put a smile on her little face and a little sparkle that wasn't there before.

Thank you again for the advice and encouragement xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am so pleased you posted, that is wonderful news and so encouraging for those in the midst of it. I hope Lotties health will stay stable and she keeps enjoying her new little sister. Would love to see a photo of them. Keep up the good work


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What a lovely update - I hope Lottie remains happy for a long time to come and would also love to see a photo


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

That's really inspirational. I'm so pleased it's working out for you. Lottie seems to have found her inner child. I think this post should be a sticky so that new puppy parents can see that there will be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

You don't need to ask twice for me to show off pics of my lovely girls  I'll post one up tomorrow xxxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so relieved this story had a happy outcome. I was imagining poor Lottie losing her best pal, then being set upon by a biting monster on top of feeling poorly, stiff and elderly. What a perfect development that they have become pals, that she has a new lease on life and that Honey has a mature, responsible sibling to show her the ropes.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless Lottie ... I'm so glad that you are seeing her happy and that an old dog can still surprise you 
I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your girls too


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

Sorry it's a bit fuzzy of them together, but I managed to snap it quick this morning. Honey has doubled in weight since we got her, there's a lovely cockapoo boy in her puppy group and he's half her size, I think she's going to be a big girl. Thank you all again xxx

Think these pics are going to be hugggee sorry!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What a great first photo, that really shows how far they have come:love-eyes:
Lottie looks so elegant and what a cutie Honey is.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous both of them


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Lovely pictures! They both look so cute together.


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

I had to share, this was the two of them last night, think Honey is relaxed! I never thought I'd see the day, even Lottie and Millie never slept together. The little one has been so good pushing Lottie to do things out of her comfort zone, I think over the years we've tried, but as soon as she's got scared we've stopped, Honey with puppy exuberance doesn't take no for an answer.


----------

